# PC brigade double standards



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK "PC Brigade" as a general term.
It's always seemed ironic to me that the PC Brigade or certain sections of our community can object to 50s and 60s humour like Monty Python, Benny Hill, Faulty Towers, Dave Alen, etc. due to some overly sensitive minority group calling the shots to control what everyone else can and can't watch and enjoy.
Especially as todays media constantly shows full frontal bonking and expletives throughout most 'drama' and or Films today. Then theres more full frontal fat or mutilated bodies with some pretty revealing surgical procedures that can make me cringe. 

Do we have double standards here?

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This PC brigade seems to me to be a very flexible term Ray.

They seem to include anyone who ever objects to anything on the grounds that is seen as offensive, or even possibly so by them or even often by others who don't even need to be specified in many cases.

In my opinion the term is and always was pretty meaningless.

There's no identifiable brigade. In my opinion people who object to Monty Python or other comedy probably don't watch it. I'd call them interfering busy bodies, or possibly the Whitehouse/Paisley Brigade. Those two certainly objected to plenty. Double standards? Not sure in what way. I don't think they condemn comedy and then watch it. Never heard Paisley's dead parrot monologue. Whitehouse may have had a dirty laugh, but nobody knows because she never laughed.

How you you define the term Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats why I started off with this phrase, OK "PC Brigade" as a general term.

I think it's a generally accepted description as you say Alan of those who object to what has possibly been acceptable previously and due to changing attitudes is no longer acceptable to all.

But my point was the standard of 'entertainment' today could be described as different levels of acceptableness. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just wanna know what media Ray is watching with full frontal bonking (is that even possible?). Do you have a link Ray? :3some:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Flesh & Blood last night came close. Then theres some of the reality get me i'm a celeb type progs I never watch.....:surprise:
But there have been quite a few raw, earthy, dramas like Lady Macbeth etc. 
I'm not complaining about "Full frontal bonking" just pointing out how daft we can be in objecting to some harmless humour and yet tolerate what would be intolerable just a few years ago. 'Watershed' just doesn't mean anything.

Oh yes Baz, you don't watch 'live' TV now do you??>

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thats why I started off with this phrase, OK "PC Brigade" as a general term.
> 
> I think it's a generally accepted description as you say Alan of those who object to what has possibly been acceptable previously and due to changing attitudes is no longer acceptable to all.
> 
> ...


Yes Ray. Views do change as time passes and attitudes evolve. Now we don't trade in slaves yet in the 1750s it was such a respectable trade that even the clergyman who wrote Amazing Grace, John Newtown became a slave ship Captain. It is well documented that when movements against the buying and selling of human beings began the people involved were disapproved of. They'd have been called The PC Brigade if anyone had thought of the term.

Many examples are available.

I think the Wikipedia entry is right "The word brigade, originally used to describe a military unit, can also be used as a pejorative collective noun to describe an informal group of like-minded individuals with views with which the speaker disagrees. It is used as a mild term of disapproval or contempt, or in an attempt to belittle and ridicule the subject."

Standards in entertainment have always been on the move. The Black and White Minstrel Show, Alf Garnet are gone but in those days there was no swearing and now there's pretty much nothing that can't be said. Better or worse?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> ... full frontal bonking (is that even possible?).


I did wonder that myself.....!!!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So elsewhere Ray you are saying that you have "internet" problems and I have naively been blaming AOL! Is the truth that you have been watching something you shouldn't have been and they've got wind of you?!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Full nude bonking

Gosh I really am getting old

Seen it done it 

And when I see it on the Tv

Well it is what it is , normal behaviour once upon a time 

So let them get on with it whilst they can 

I just watch the drama that unfolds beyond it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> So elsewhere Ray you are saying that you have "internet" problems and I have naively been blaming AOL! Is the truth that you have been watching something you shouldn't have been and they've got wind of you?!!


Yes Peter, the terrible BBC and ITV live transmissions. And as for Channel4 and 5 well it can get very steamy.
Yes it's 'natural' Sandra, except when it isn't.? Like a dozen starlets or 'celebrities' sitting around in a confined space mindlessly prattling on about nothing and people actually watch it.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I often wonder when the programme makers moved from fading out scenes to actually showing them. To me, the fading out was much more artistic than watching them.

As for the love island type programmes I have never liked watching celebrities competing to out celebritise each other.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Who remembers Burt Lancaster about to get stuck in on a beach and the camera pans to the rolling waves. Ha ha.
Now you will get the bouncing, moaning and groaning and thats just the bed.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I always like the after shot where the factory chimney falls to the ground.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And then reverses back up again.!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You wish Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have memories to fall back on Jean.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And the steam train entering the tunnel! 

Anyone else remember the Monty Python Australian sketch?? 

Rule one, No Poofters! 
Rule Two, No beating the Abbo’s while the Brits are watching
Rule three, NO poofters

The word poofter was recently declared, by the court of appeal, as NOT being offensive) 

And so it went on, can you just IMAGINE the furore if it was transmitted now??

The greatest problem I think is that people now impose today’s thinking on what happened hundreds of years ago. Think in terms of the huge fuss over the statue of Cecil Rhodes, yes he was a slave trader, but he also left a large sum of money which now enables those formally subjected to slavery to study at University under a bursary funded from that money. 

I often wonder what we do/say/accept as normal these days our grandchildren will, in the fullness of time, abhor as we now do slavery! Internal combustion engines? Gas central heating, air travel, the eating of meat, the cutting down of forests, the use of plastic, having more than two children? The whole point is no-body knows, so are we THAT wrong and will it fair for future generations to criticise us ??

And then there is the chap who is trying to get opposition to naturism deemed a hate crime! 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We've never had it so good. As we will soon find out.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suppose nobody would have called Rhodes a poofter. In his time I don't think the word existed.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I suppose nobody would have called Rhodes a poofter. In his time I don't think the word existed.


Very true, but *apparently * it's from Rhodes era that the term "Nitty gritty" comes from and is racist because it refers to the unpleasant detritus in the bilges of slave ships, so cannot now be used!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No one told me I can't say 'Nitty Gritty' 

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

raynipper said:


> No one told me I can't say 'Nitty Gritty'
> 
> Ray.


No one ever told anyone what they can and cannot say........................unless, of course, they are complete sheeple.

What happened was that the derivation of the term was explained as posted.It was rather unpleasant and some us as part of our growth and development as human beings decided to stop using the term.

This has generally been the process of development that some people choose to call PC brigade to ridicule change.Myths were spread like "not being allowed to say blackboard" just as myths about the EU and bent bananas.

Its why I objected to the thread title, as it just spreads the nonsense as if there is a Brigade limiting our freedoms (oh no that's the EU isn't it)

I mean I would never start a thread called "Pale,Male and very very Stale" and go on about the Brigade who refuse to consider change.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm happy with my thread title as that's what it seems to me at the time. I'm happy to keep using the phrase Nitty Gritty as I haven't delved into it's obscure meaning like many other phrases. I can't be too worried about some innocent phrase or comment being taken out of context for some overly sensitive minority to jump up and down about. Life's far too short especially for me.

I do accept there are some names, phrases and comments I do now refrain from using. But even then as some were in common use for most of my life I'm too old to retrain. I have also decided I can't please all the people all of the time.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

It's not about pleasing anybody Ray. It's all about change and resisting the "PC Brigade" is used as an excuse for laziness. After all who would listen to "an overly sensitive minority"

I have never delved into the origins of any phrases, but when they are explained to me,my instinct is to listen and take on board what they are saying.

Not to respond with...... well I'm to old......I've been saying that all my life........no one is going to tell me what to say.

As you say, there are some words and phrases you now refrain from saying without any enforced "retraining" That's all it's about.

I still sometimes say "nitty gritty".......after all, no one is "whiter than white" (hmm)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know a very respectable bloke who used to call attractive women milfs. Imagine the shock and embarrassment when he discovered what it meant.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I do accept there are some names, phrases and comments I do now refrain from using. But even then* as some were in common use for most of my life I'm too old to retrain.* I have also decided I can't please all the people all of the time.
> 
> Ray.


I'm the same Ray. It's not that I'm resistant to retraining but that, because I've been thro several iterations of what is the correct description for, say, a black person (some of which have then become totally UNacceptable or vv), I genuinely forget what is the current acceptable word.

But I have absolutely no wish to offend.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I'm the same Ray. It's not that I'm resistant to retraining but that, because I've been thro several iterations of what is the correct description for, say, a black person (some of which have then become totally UNacceptable or vv), I genuinely forget what is the current acceptable word.
> 
> But I have absolutely no wish to offend.


Puritans would say that your post is itself offensive Jean because there should be no reason to distinguish people by virtue of their colour. So just by raising the issue of how you describe people of different colour you have yourself been offensive, I am afraid.:smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nonsense Peter!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Further proof the lunatics are taking over ! 

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Further proof the lunatics are taking over !
> 
> Andy


The only thing that Perri's trolling proves is that he's a troll.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Peter. I could argue further but eventually I might cause more overly sensitive people to cry wolf.

Ray.


----------

